
Getting a $250k investment actually made it harder to get to market - acconrad
https://medium.com/@DanLewistech/why-getting-a-250-000-investment-in-my-startup-actually-made-it-harder-to-get-to-market-99afcc7d8d45
======
beeboop
A more accurate title would "Poor decisions in using $250k investment made it
harder to get to market".

